

San Francisco to Tax Google Buses - joshhart
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/01/06/san-francisco-to-tax-google-buses

======
muzz
Why was the title changed to remove the quotes around "Google Buses"? As if SF
is taking one company, and not all private bus operators?

Changes like these, in addition to WSJ's own wording, can give a reader a very
different impression than the article itself.

From the piece, a few important things that would seem to belie the title:

"State law limits such fees to the cost of providing a service or policy"
(This indicates it is a usage fee, not a tax)

"Google released a statement on its “shared goal of efficient transportation
in and around San Francisco,” saying, “We believe the pilot program is an
important step."

